# what went wrong...



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Today I was bored so I decided I was going to go look for a camera to buy but I had no luck finding the one I want .So I just decided to go look around at the other stores and I went to our pet store (big mistake for me) I told myself I wasn't going to buy any more birds and I kept telling myself that .I have no idea what went wrong ... one minute I was just talking to the owner and a couple minutes later I was paying for a new tiel...So I have come to the conclusion that I was either hypnotized into buying it or I have ABSOLUTELY no self control. I think it's a whiteface male .I'll post pictures whenever I find that camera....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! I know the feeling..They do tend to hypnotize you...It's ok as long as you're able to take care of them it's not a problem. I have to slap myself silly everytime I go into a store. It's a good thing that there is no more room for any other budgies unless I buy a new cage. It'll make it more difficult for me to get any-I'll have time to think it over..hehe.. Any names yet? I hope you hurry up and get that camera!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on your new tiel  its very hard for anyone to just stop at one...lol thats what I thought and here I am three later and thinking of adding one more down the road to make it an even four


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks you two ....No names yet ..I want to be sure of the sex before I name them...I'm up to 10 budgies 7 tiels and I have a deposit down for 4 more tiels.  I was going to go ahead and buy the supplies for my outdoor aviary but I think I'll wait until after the holidays so I can have more money saved up for x-mas and stuff.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!!! I can't say i've ever impulse bought a bird, thanks to my parents.  Congrats on the new addition. Maybe you can give them the outdoor aviary for their xmas pressie.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> I'm up to 10 budgies 7 tiels and I have a deposit down for 4 more tiels.


Yikes  thats alot of birds...hehe does it get loud in your house  looking forward to seeing pic's of them all when you get your camera 



Bea said:


> LOL!!!! I can't say i've ever impulse bought a bird


I have impulse bought alot of things but not a bird yet  I try and stay out of those sections when I am at the petstore


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

in another yahoo group i belong to one person has like 48 tiels and lovies


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow you are going to need whole room just for all your birds


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

If it's a white face male it will have a white face ( i'm not posative if it comes with age or somthing they have at a young age) if it never gets a white face then it's a female - my daughter has a female white face 

I swore back in may I was only going to have ONE BIRD that was it, I've got 6 Budgies 4 Tiels and a Quaker parrot ( that is 11 birds in a small 3 bedroom house LOL - thankfully i'm supposed to be moving around december if i get the house its a 4 bedroom with a full basment liveable basment  which I'll need becuse well we're NOT DONE, we're looking for 4 male tiels and either a cinnoman quaker or a pair of blue quakers ( I can just imagine how bad my head will hurt if we ad another quaker LOL)

The noisest (if thats even a word) out of the entire bunch is the QUAKER you hardly hear anything from the tiels what so ever except for nibbles and baby, if nibbles is taken to the living room or flys out on her own baby starts her "whinning" and vice versa - and that'll get the 2 in quaratine to chirp off an on, BUT every night when i tuck my kids in to bed they all 4 streatch thier wings at me and when I shut the light out each give me a small chirp ( i take it they're telling me good night in thier own way) 

the budgies will get loud at times, but that's only when they're having fun and to me it is not loud - specially compared to a Quaker


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

My dad just saw my new tiel he just looked at it shook his head and walked away .
I turned my bedroom into my budgie room and just let them fly all the time . My tiels sleep in cages but I let them out whenever I'm home right now I got 2 on my shoulder , 1 on my leg and the rest are eating . It doesn't really get loud with all the birds


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> It doesn't really get loud with all the birds


Wow your lucky  I have only 3 tiels the girls are fairly quiet but man when Ollie gets going with his chatter and his Ollie pretty boy he is LOUD...hehe


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

The loudest out of the flock is one of the tiels I'm guessing he's a boy (boys are the louder ones right?) If anyone whistles or anything he tries to get the last whistle so if you whistle he just keeps going until you stop .


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> It doesn't really get loud with all the birds


HUH! NOT loud? 8 budgies and 2 tiels here and it feels like I'm in a jungle most of the time. I've learned to tune out the budgies since the make the most "noise" but wow- you've really got your hands full!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> If anyone whistles or anything he tries to get the last whistle so if you whistle he just keeps going until you stop .


sounds like a male  females can be loud to but there's is mostly there contact call


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well growing up with 2 sisters and my parents I learned to tune out alot of stuff maybe I tune out the birds too . I hope he's not the only boy if he does I sure feel bad for him


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> I hope he's not the only boy if he does I sure feel bad for him


your bound to have more then 1 male in all those tiels you have


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

You must not know about my luck .. With my budgies I had 1 boy and 4 girls at one time so I decided to get another budgies that I the store owner told me was male ...he was wrong and it turned out to be female so I got yet another one that one was male but both of the males passed away a while ago so I had all females until a while ago when I bought my 4 other budgies . I'm sure that 2 are boys and 1 is a girl but I'm not sure about the last one . Then with my english budgies I think I got 2 females and 1 male.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> You must not know about my luck .. With my budgies I had 1 boy and 4 girls at one time so I decided to get another budgies that I the store owner told me was male ...he was wrong and it turned out to be female so I got yet another one that one was male but both of the males passed away a while ago so I had all females until a while ago when I bought my 4 other budgies . I'm sure that 2 are boys and 1 is a girl but I'm not sure about the last one . Then with my english budgies I think I got 2 females and 1 male.


ahhh I see we have the same luck...LOL first budgie I got was a female second budgie I got was a female thought it was male , third budgie was finally a male first tiel I got was a female and then came Ollie a male and then Minnie is a female the dog is a female and the hamster is a female we seem to get mostly females in this house...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's why it's so quiet! Most of your budgies are girls! hehe


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wish i could walk into a pet store with something other then toys lol


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

The new tiel is the loudest , every couple of seconds he's chirping and whistling.


----------

